# Lost phone found by police... help



## cyril_smear (Mar 17, 2018)

I lost my Samsung s5 a while ago and have being able to get it back from the police... they contacted me using the imei number.

The problem I have is that the person who has been using it has changed the screen lock.

Obviously if they managed to change my screen lock pattern there must be a way to do this.

Can anybody give me s tip as to how to reset it???

I asked the officer at the front desk and he said that he doesn't have that type of information. 

Not only do I want to get back the use of a fairly decent phone I would also like to find out who has being using my phone and maybe send them a not so nice facebook or email message.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 18, 2018)

It’s likely they took the phone to a shop and had it hard reset or knew how to do it themselves. Which is probably what you’ll also have to do. 

In the unlikely event they didn’t do that and somehow your google account is still linked to the phone. One of the following might help. 

Unlock Samsung Phone without Hard Reset that Forgot Alternative Password or not Recognizing Fingerprint


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2018)

cybershot said:


> It’s likely they took the phone to a shop and had it hard reset or knew how to do it themselves. Which is probably what you’ll also have to do.
> 
> In the unlikely event they didn’t do that and somehow your google account is still linked to the phone. One of the following might help.
> 
> Unlock Samsung Phone without Hard Reset that Forgot Alternative Password or not Recognizing Fingerprint



Is the hard reset really as easy as google would have you believe? 

I've got everything from the lost phone backed up on the one I'm using now anyway.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2018)

That was easy. Took two minutes. Unfortunately I couldn't get any info on who was using my phone.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 18, 2018)

cyril_smear said:


> That was easy. Took two minutes. Unfortunately I couldn't get any info on who was using my phone.


You have it back, why would you care who had it?


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You have it back, why would you care who had it?



Because they must have been using it for a few months before they then too lost it.

It's not hard these days to reunite people with property they have lost. 

As evidenced by the fact that the police were able to reunite with my phone.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 18, 2018)

cyril_smear said:


> Because they must have been using it for a few months before they then too lost it.
> 
> It's not hard these days to reunite people with property they have lost.
> 
> As evidenced by the fact that the police were able to reunite with my phone.


But why care who they are? You have it back.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> But why care who they are? You have it back.



Same as anything in life; because I want to.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 18, 2018)

cyril_smear said:


> Same as anything in life; because I want to.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2018)

Gromit said:


>



Touche


----------

